# Help identify Colnago Super



## bgirl (Jul 20, 2016)

Hello all,
I’m hoping someone can provide some information on this old Colnago Super I have. It’s been sitting in my garage for the last couple of decades and before I find another home for it, thought I should try to educate myself on what exactly I have. The only thing I know about this bike is that it belonged to my grandfather who used it to cycle through Europe. My best guess is that it an early 70’s model but can’t find a model or serial number anywhere on the bike. Then again, I probably don’t know where to look. 
My questions are, is there a market for these older bikes and what is the value range? I know everything is subjective to model, year, condition etc…
I wasn't able to upload photos (too large?) so below is a link to a google album with photos. Any feedback is greatly appreciated.

Thanks for looking.


https://goo.gl/photos/SCVTKLS2VA18uTZQ8


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Totally wonderful. Yeah, I agree it's probably from the early 1970's. The components are equally vintage and appropriate to the era. Once upon a time, I had a bicycle with the same gruppo, including the bar end shifters. I can't quite make out if the rear tips have proper holes to fix that rear rack, but if they do it's something that's even more rare. I've actually never seen a Colnago fitted out for touring in this way. I have no idea what it's worth, but I'd bet it's a genuine collectible.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

The rack is bolted through the triangular hole in the middle of the Campagnolo dropout.

Biklecology had Colnago Supers built with fender eyelets and rack mounts in their catalogue in the late 1970s. 

There was a Sarroni labelled Super on EBay that had all the fittings for touring. Some thought it was a cross frame at first.

Guessing from those nice decals this was 1971-1975 era.


----------



## bgirl (Jul 20, 2016)

Thank you for the replys. 

assumed that because the rack is labeled JIMBLACKBURNUSA, it was something he'd added on at some point. 

When selling a bike like this, is it critical to know the exact year?
Thanks again.


----------

